# Start/Stop Carista



## aurora85 (Feb 5, 2009)

Looking to pick up Carista for our new Atlas. Has anyone successfully used it to disable the start/stop function? Honestly i've pretty much trained myself to get in and press the disable button, but I was curious if Carista can make it permanent? Thanks!


----------



## wsutard1 (Dec 28, 2018)

How much is it? You can get an OBD11 for $80ish and turn off your start stop plus so much more.


----------



## Spritzup (Apr 4, 2011)

aurora85 said:


> Looking to pick up Carista for our new Atlas. Has anyone successfully used it to disable the start/stop function? Honestly i've pretty much trained myself to get in and press the disable button, but I was curious if Carista can make it permanent? Thanks!


I'd be curious to see how this compares to something like the ODB11 or the Vagcom. At a glance (from the website) it looks promising.

~Spritz


----------



## aurora85 (Feb 5, 2009)

wsutard1 said:


> How much is it? You can get an OBD11 for $80ish and turn off your start stop plus so much more.


We don’t have any android devices in the household.


----------



## Hfqkhal (Oct 14, 2018)

aurora85 said:


> We don’t have any android devices in the household.


I didn't either. I went on Amazon and got one of the cheap ones by Blu and the OBD11. On the Carista, they have an annual subscription when you take that into account it will more than make up for the price of the cheap android phone. I have done all my changes by using the adaptations and used the apps once during my first try after that dove in to adaptations as users have documented here. I even went into long coding to learn a bit (did that for the fan speed when in auto).


----------



## HeyNow... (Aug 2, 2018)

Oh nice find - $20 to kill that stop/start feature seems well worth the price!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mitch82 (Oct 15, 2018)

HeyNow... said:


> Oh nice find - $20 to kill that stop/start feature seems well worth the price!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



A trick reported from boygirlca on this forum using VCDS :

*1. Disable the Auto Start/Stop system (Voltage Method):*
1). On Select Control Module screen, click "Select"
2). Select “19-CAN. Gateway”
3). Select “Adaptation - 10”, click “Channel” list
4). Scroll down channel list and find the below 1 channel:
IDE08348-Start/stop start voltage limit 
( change “Stored value” {7.6v} to -> “New value” {12.0v}, then click “Do it!” )


So no need to pay if you know where to navigate and change the correct value.
Also, doing this, you can't re-enable the feature. It's a change of the parameters to allow or discard shutting off the engine.


A device can be installed in order to memorize your last setting, and pressing for you on the button (of course, it's just changing its state by applying an electronic signal) when you start your car.


----------



## Hfqkhal (Oct 14, 2018)

Mitch82 said:


> A trick reported from boygirlca on this forum using VCDS :
> 
> *1. Disable the Auto Start/Stop system (Voltage Method):*
> 1). On Select Control Module screen, click "Select"
> ...


Are you saying that once you disable them it is permanently disabled and going back to change the value to 7.6V will not re-enable the auto stop/start?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HeyNow... (Aug 2, 2018)

VCDS looks to be about $100

Carista is about $20 for the hardware which comes with 1 month free

Wouldn’t it be possible to sign up and make the changes within the 1 month free period?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HeyNow... (Aug 2, 2018)

Ok I got my Carista device this week.

I just successfully disabled auto stop/start using Method A - inset to 12.0 volts

So far so good!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hfqkhal (Oct 14, 2018)

HeyNow... said:


> Ok I got my Carista device this week.
> 
> I just successfully disabled auto stop/start using Method A - inset to 12.0 volts
> 
> ...


How long of a free trial do you have? If you still you might as well do the other adaptations like enabling the open/close windows from remote, unblocking certain function in the infotainment system (like using the phone to dial on the screen instead of such being blocked. I did all the unblocking using the OBD11 and it already came in very handy as my passenger could now enter the info I need like for directions and so on without me having to pull over. There some other things that can be done but not sure how much of those Carista can do.


----------



## AudiVW guy (Feb 7, 2006)

i am confused is there not a button on the dash?


----------



## Hfqkhal (Oct 14, 2018)

AudiVW guy said:


> i am confused is there not a button on the dash?


What button? If your response to me. What I meant was dialing a number on the screen when you want to manually


----------



## HeyNow... (Aug 2, 2018)

AudiVW guy said:


> i am confused is there not a button on the dash?


There is a button but it has to be pressed each time you restart the vehicle.

Changing in the background by using the methods above is a permanent fix to shut off auto stop/start.


----------



## HeyNow... (Aug 2, 2018)

Hfqkhal said:


> How long of a free trial do you have? If you still you might as well do the other adaptations like enabling the open/close windows from remote, unblocking certain function in the infotainment system (like using the phone to dial on the screen instead of such being blocked. I did all the unblocking using the OBD11 and it already came in very handy as my passenger could now enter the info I need like for directions and so on without me having to pull over. There some other things that can be done but not sure how much of those Carista can do.


It’s a one month trial - I will go back in and check out those other settings.

Tell you the truth I couldn’t wait to nix the stop/start so I wasn’t focused on the other settings


----------



## amini9 (Mar 4, 2018)

HeyNow... said:


> It’s a one month trial - I will go back in and check out those other settings.
> 
> Tell you the truth I couldn’t wait to nix the stop/start so I wasn’t focused on the other settings


any update? i'm considering spending $20 too if I can get basic changes going


----------



## nortcheez (Sep 5, 2002)

Carista worked like a charm


----------



## audiyos (Nov 23, 2018)

HeyNow... said:


> VCDS looks to be about $100...


WRONG... https://store.ross-tech.com/shop/cat/VCDS


----------



## Mitch82 (Oct 15, 2018)

amini9 said:


> any update? i'm considering spending $20 too if I can get basic changes going


Is this like a permanent disable like we do with VCDS or you can reactivate it using the button ?
I am just wondering if now you can toggle the feature as you want and having it disable by default.

Thanks


----------



## HeyNow... (Aug 2, 2018)

Both VCSD and Carista are changing the same configuration in your cars computer.

You’ve seen the Atlas not stop/start when the air conditioning or some other system is drawing lots of power?

This setting tricks the system into thinking something similar is happening.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ssowinski (May 19, 2019)

```

```
I did this using Carista tonight. No error message, you can't turn it on or off using the button as the system is in a perpetual not ready state according to the battery voltage it's looking for. A lot better option than unplugging the sensor on the battery. 

Anyone on the fence about using Carista, just do it it's only 20 bucks. Sure the options are limited but you can't really mess anything up and you get a free trial.


----------



## junnyquest (Dec 24, 2015)

*Cheapest method yet!*

I searched Atlas threads regarding start/stop deactivation, and this seemed like the most appropriate thread.

Found this method on a British GTI forum site. Costs nothing since you don't need a scanner to change any settings. I tried it on my Atlas and is working so far.

According to the OP of that post, his master VW tech friend told him to simply unplug the small plug on the positive post of the battery. This connector let's the car know the status of the battery to decide if there's enough juice to restart the car before it stops the engine. Unplug it and the car senses a fault and assumes there isn't enough juice for restart. VW tech says the car doesn't need this connector for any other function.

I tried it. Vehicle starts up and there is no check engine fault light. A message does come up when stopped to report a start/stop fault, but immediately goes away when the car begins rolling again. Not a bother considering how much I spent for this mod.


----------



## emdy (Nov 18, 2019)

I turned off start/stop and seatbelt warning with carista yesterday, it was $14 the hardware on amazon and $10 for a week of pro service. I don't see myself tinkering with settings much beyond this, so I think it was worth it.


----------



## Hfqkhal (Oct 14, 2018)

emdy said:


> I turned off start/stop and seatbelt warning with carista yesterday, it was $14 the hardware on amazon and $10 for a week of pro service. I don't see myself tinkering with settings much beyond this, so I think it was worth it.


Before it expires do the other things like closing and opening windows with remote as well as the unlblock some of the entertainment system functions Check what else they have that might be of interest. I have the OBDELEVEN and used it on my Atlas as well as on several of my friends VW’s including Atlases which was from the pro version and it more than paid for itself (at least for me) plus having accumulated free points that just did it. Now waiting for their IOS app to be fully functional before getting their new version 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

